# installation boothcamp sur un imac



## gracios (6 Janvier 2023)

Bonjour à tous , 

j'aimerais savoir si je peux installer facilement et sans problème Boothcamp sur mon imac 2010 , voici la description de celui-ci  avec photo


----------



## lepetitpiero (6 Janvier 2023)

Bonjour,

"Boothcamp" ça n'existe pas...  Boot Camp Oui...  Mais c'est juste une appli pour pouvoir mettre 2 oS sur le Mac... Tu veux installer quel autre OS ? Windows je suppose...  Tu as une licence ?  Si Oui alors aucun problème...


----------



## gracios (7 Janvier 2023)

lepetitpiero a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> "Boothcamp" ça n'existe pas...  Boot Camp Oui...  Mais c'est juste une appli pour pouvoir mettre 2 oS sur le Mac... Tu veux installer quel autre OS ? Windows je suppose...  Tu as une licence ?  Si Oui alors aucun problème...


oui erreur  avec bootcamp  désolé , oui pour installer windows 10 avec image iso


----------

